# Lehrerlaberthread



## Deanne (22. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> xD
> Toller Beitrag Deanne.



Als angehende Lehrerin muss ich stets an meinen Bildungsauftrag denken. Und wer mittags RTL schaut, weiß, wie schnell sowas passiert ist. xD


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Als angehende Lehrerin muss ich stets an meinen Bildungsauftrag denken. Und wer mittags RTL schaut, weiß, wie schnell sowas passiert ist. xD



Ernsthaft:
Wer schaut mittags/nachmittags RTL? :S 

Btw: Was für eine Lehrerin wirst du? Also Fach/Fächer?


----------



## Deanne (22. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ernsthaft:
> Wer schaut mittags/nachmittags RTL? :S
> 
> Btw: Was für eine Lehrerin wirst du? Also Fach/Fächer?



Ich war letzte Woche krank zuhause und hatte Bildstörung, es ging irgendwie nur RTL. 

<--- Deutsch / Geschichte

Super-beliebter Spannungs-Overkill. Mit der Kombination ist man der Held bei den Schülern.


----------



## EspCap (22. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Super-beliebter Spannungs-Overkill. Mit der Kombination ist man der Held bei den Schülern.



Indeed. 
Wobei ich durchaus Lehrer hatte, die beides sehr unterhaltsam und trotzdem lehrreich rübergebracht haben. Kommt auf den Lehrer an, nicht das Fach


----------



## mookuh (22. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> vielen dank an allel



Von mir auch noch viel Glück 



Deanne schrieb:


> Ich war letzte Woche krank zuhause und hatte Bildstörung, es ging irgendwie nur RTL.
> 
> <--- Deutsch / Geschichte
> 
> Super-beliebter Spannungs-Overkill. Mit der Kombination ist man der Held bei den Schülern.



Heyy ich hab Geschichte als 4-stündigen Leistungskurs genommen und mir gefällts :>


----------



## Erz1 (22. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Als angehende Lehrerin muss ich stets an meinen Bildungsauftrag denken. Und wer mittags RTL schaut, weiß, wie schnell sowas passiert ist. xD



Gefält mir. Ist beliebe Kombination Geschichte & Deutsch 

Ich hab heute nachmittag auch RTL gesehen, es ist einfach nur doof, aber das kennt man ja. Ich sag nur DSDS O__o


----------



## Ahothep (22. November 2010)

RTL + Sat1 = Verdummungsstrategie gegen die Deutsche Bevölkerung und es es klappt!


----------



## Jester (23. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich war letzte Woche krank zuhause und hatte Bildstörung, es ging irgendwie nur RTL.
> 
> <--- Deutsch / Geschichte
> 
> Super-beliebter Spannungs-Overkill. Mit der Kombination ist man der Held bei den Schülern.



uuh! 

Hier schreibt ein Deutsch/Geschichte Leistungskursschüler! 
Wo unterrichtest du denn?
Und hättest du ein paar Lehrerkommentarbücher zu den Themen der 12. Klasse?


----------



## Deanne (23. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> uuh!
> 
> Hier schreibt ein Deutsch/Geschichte Leistungskursschüler!
> Wo unterrichtest du denn?
> Und hättest du ein paar Lehrerkommentarbücher zu den Themen der 12. Klasse?



Ich unterrichte noch nicht. Okay, ich mache demnächst mein Fachpraktikum und helfe hier und da an einer Schule aus, aber momentan bin ich noch im Studium. Welches Thema bearbeitet ihr denn in Geschichte? Wahrscheinlich Nationalstaatswerdung, 1. Weltkrieg, Präsidialkabinette und so weiter, oder? 
In Deutsch geht es in der 12. ja meist um Lektüren, gerne Sturm und Drang, da liest jeder LK aber etwas anderes.

Was genau meinst du denn mit "Lehrerkommentarbücher"? Sowas gibt es nur vereinzelt. Es gibt Informationen und Unterrichtsvorschläge zu den Materialien, aber wenn es um Buchbesprechungen geht, muss ich mir mein Wissen selbst aneignen und den Unterricht selbst gestalten. Hier und da gibt es aber Zusatzmaterialien für Lehrer, in denen Tipps zum Umgang mit dem Thema gegeben werden. Das ist für Schüler aber eher uninteressant.


----------



## Olliruh (23. November 2010)

Erdkunde/deutsch Lk


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. November 2010)

Ich hab mein Lehramtsstudium in Geschichte und Latein nach zwei Wochen aufgegeben und mich für Jura einschreiben lassen... zum Glück!

- 9 Jahre Latein? Check.
- großes Latinum? Check.
- in der 13. ne 1 gehabt? Check.

- trotzdem nix geblickt? Check.

Ach und die beste LK-Kombi hatte eh ich mit Physik, Geschichte und Englisch.


----------



## Erz1 (23. November 2010)

Mal ne Frage am Rande und somit Offtopic, aber für das Lehramtstudium für Geschichte wird welches Latinum genötigt? Oder wird überhaupt eins benötigt?


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. November 2010)

Es gibt nur noch das Latinum oder das Große Latinum, dir reicht das normale. Aber du kannst es auch in der Uni in einem Intensivkurs nachholen, dauert dann ein Jahr und hast dann Prüfung. Musst du aber soweit ich weiß nach zwei Jahren nachweisen, also direkt am Anfang einsteigen, damit du notfalls zwei Chancen hast.

Genau das blühte mir noch für Altgriechisch, was wohl ein weiterer Grund war, das Studium zu kippen.


----------



## Deanne (23. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Genau das blühte mir noch für Altgriechisch, was wohl ein weiterer Grund war, das Studium zu kippen.



Ich brauche für mein Studium KEIN Altgriechisch. Es seie denn, ich will mich auf "Alte Geschichte" spezialisieren und promovieren. 
Da ich meinen Schwerpunkt aber im Bereich der mittelalterlichen oder frühneuzeitlichen Geschichte legen will, ist das kein Thema.


----------



## Erz1 (23. November 2010)

Gut, das normale hab ich nämlich nach diesem Schuljahr.  Vorrausgesetzt , - ich schaffe mind. 5 Punkte. Aber so weit kann man schon gar nicht mehr sinken :b
Ich hatte mich nämlich bereits mal mit jemanden unterhalten, die einen sogenannten Intensivkurs nachholen musste, aber völlig vergessen zu fragen, wie sowas aussieht und vor allem, welches Latinum man nun benötigt. 

@Deanne, man braucht Alt-Griechisch für Lateinlehramtsstudium. Meines Wissens nach.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich brauche für mein Studium KEIN Altgriechisch. Es seie denn, ich will mich auf "Alte Geschichte" spezialisieren und promovieren.
> Da ich meinen Schwerpunkt aber im Bereich der mittelalterlichen oder frühneuzeitlichen Geschichte legen will, ist das kein Thema.



Das war bei mir auf Latein bezogen, ich hätte das gebraucht.

Aber wie gesagt... am Lehramt hing irgendwie eh nicht mein Herzblut.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. November 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Gut, das normale hab ich nämlich nach diesem Schuljahr.  Vorrausgesetzt , - ich schaffe mind. 5 Punkte. Aber so weit kann man schon gar nicht mehr sinken :b
> Ich hatte mich nämlich bereits mal mit jemanden unterhalten, die einen sogenannten Intensivkurs nachholen musste, aber völlig vergessen zu fragen, wie sowas aussieht und vor allem, welches Latinum man nun benötigt.
> 
> @Deanne, man braucht Alt-Griechisch für Lateinlehramtsstudium. Meines Wissens nach.



Fünf Punkte sind locker machbar eigentlich. Sieh zu, dass du dir das holst. Latein brauchst im Studium praktisch kaum noch, aber der Intensivkurs ist extrem stressig und extrem nervig und hat eine extreme Durchfall-Quote.

Und Griechisch braucht man nur für Latein.


----------



## Deanne (23. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das war bei mir auf Latein bezogen, ich hätte das gebraucht.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt... am Lehramt hing irgendwie eh nicht mein Herzblut.



Hm, das wundert mich. Eine Komilitonin studiert Latein und Mathe und sie lernt meines Wissens nach kein Altgriechisch. Dafür belegen viele meiner Kommilitonen im Fach Geschichte Kurse darin. Ich glaube aber auch, dass es von Studiengang zu Studiengang unterschiedlich ist. Die einen studieren auf Diplom, andere auf Bachelor und hängen dann die LA-Spezialisierung an. Soweit ich weiß, unterscheiden sich da auch die Anforderungen.

Ich kann auch nur davon abraten, Latein im Studium nachzuholen. Man hat genug Prüfungen, Klausuren und Essays, auf die man sich konzentrieren muss, da hält sowas nur auf. Zudem die Ansprüche an der Uni höher sind, als die in den Schulen. Ich habe damals noch das Große Latinum gemacht und heute bin ich sehr froh darüber, da ich es für beide Fächer brauche.


----------



## Erz1 (23. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Fünf Punkte sind locker machbar eigentlich. Sieh zu, dass du dir das holst. Latein brauchst im Studium praktisch kaum noch, aber der Intensivkurs ist extrem stressig und extrem nervig und hat eine extreme Durchfall-Quote.



Die 5 Punkte schaffe ich auch :b - ; ich schaffe auch mehr, nur bin ich auch froh, wenn ich das Fach nicht mehr hab


----------



## Meriane (23. November 2010)

Gibt es nicht nur noch ein Latinum nach 5 Jahren? hatte meins nach der 11. mit einer 4+ ^^

Wobei ich wirklich am Ende einfach gar kein Latein mehr konnte und jetzt noch weniger (bin jetzt in der 13)

Die Paar Punkte die man braucht zum Bestehen kann man allein schon durch die Interpretation der Texte im mündlichen holen. Und in den Klausuren kann man auch auf ne 4 kommen in dem man die Vokabeln raussucht und den Text dann errät. Bei uns haben alle bestenden und wir hatten nicht mal so einen tollen Lehrer. Das Latinum sagt heutzutage gar nichts mehr über die Lateinkenntnisse aus xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. November 2010)

Meriane schrieb:


> Das Latinum sagt heutzutage gar nichts mehr über die Lateinkenntnisse aus xD



Das ist leider wahr. Das ganze Quatsch mit Nachweisen usw. gehört gekippt.


----------



## Jester (24. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich unterrichte noch nicht. Okay, ich mache demnächst mein Fachpraktikum und helfe hier und da an einer Schule aus, aber momentan bin ich noch im Studium. Welches Thema bearbeitet ihr denn in Geschichte? Wahrscheinlich Nationalstaatswerdung, 1. Weltkrieg, Präsidialkabinette und so weiter, oder?
> In Deutsch geht es in der 12. ja meist um Lektüren, gerne Sturm und Drang, da liest jeder LK aber etwas anderes.
> 
> Was genau meinst du denn mit "Lehrerkommentarbücher"? Sowas gibt es nur vereinzelt. Es gibt Informationen und Unterrichtsvorschläge zu den Materialien, aber wenn es um Buchbesprechungen geht, muss ich mir mein Wissen selbst aneignen und den Unterricht selbst gestalten. Hier und da gibt es aber Zusatzmaterialien für Lehrer, in denen Tipps zum Umgang mit dem Thema gegeben werden. Das ist für Schüler aber eher uninteressant.



Geschichte kauen wir grade mal wieder Rom durch. Darf grade ein Referat über den Judenaufstand um 70. nach Chr. vorbereiten.
In Deutsch lesen wir grade den guten Menschen von Sezuan von Berti Brecht und stellen zaghafte Vergleiche mit Faust an.

Mhm, keine perfekten Lösungsbücher für das Schulklo während der Klausur also? :'(


Und mein Latinum hab ich auch irgendwie bekommen, jetzt gehts aufs Graecum zu!


----------



## Carcharoth (24. November 2010)

Hab den Thread mal gesplittet. Der Anfang ist hier irgendwo auf Seite 2
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/176106-wie-habt-euren-freundin-kennen-gelernt/page__st__80__gopid__2943752


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. November 2010)

Danke für die Mühe, macht das doch etwas übersichtlicher.


----------



## Deanne (25. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> In Deutsch lesen wir grade den guten Menschen von Sezuan von Berti Brecht und stellen zaghafte Vergleiche mit Faust an.



Das haben wir in der 12 auch gelesen. Gar nicht mal so schlecht. Wurde damals in meiner Nähe als Theaterstück aufgeführt, der Besuch hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Jester (25. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das haben wir in der 12 auch gelesen. Gar nicht mal so schlecht. Wurde damals in meiner Nähe als Theaterstück aufgeführt, der Besuch hat sich gelohnt.



Hehe, auch wir haben als Kurs schon Karten gebucht! Die Inszenierung soll wohl auch ganz gut sein.


----------



## Lily:) (25. November 2010)

Ums nochmal klar zu stellen:

Du bist eine angehende Lehrerin und nimmst RTL für bare Münze?


Im ersten Semester der Sozialarbeit lernt man, wie mit den Medien umzugehen ist.
Das anonyme Internet lässt grüßen, wa?

Dieser Teil ist Pflicht-Schein im Lehramt.
Länderübergreifend.


----------



## Deanne (25. November 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Ums nochmal klar zu stellen:
> 
> Du bist eine angehende Lehrerin und nimmst RTL für bare Münze?
> 
> ...



Du weißt schon, dass der Kommentar nicht ernst gemeint war, oder? Deshalb auch das "xD". Ich dachte eigentlich, das reicht, um den lächerlichen Aspekt meiner Aussage zu betonen. Noch bin ich Studentin und ich denke, da darf ich mir Späße und sinnloses Geblödel durchaus noch in meiner Freizeit erlauben.

Wenn man studiert, lernt man unabhängig von seinem Studiengang, mit Informationen kritisch umzugehen. Ich studiere Deutsch und Geschichte, werde also jeden Tag mit Quellen konfrontiert. Abgesehen davon werden wir Studenten im Fach Deutsch besonders im Bezug auf Medienkompetenz geschult. Während meines letzten Praktikums (ich habe drei Stück gemacht, um die verschiedenen Schulformen besser beurteilen zu können) durfte ich an einer Fortbildung des Lehrkörpers zum Thema "Medien- und Erziehungskompetenz" teilnehmen, in der es um den Umgang mit neuen Medien und ihren Stellenwert in der schulischen Erziehung ging.

Eine solche Veranstaltung kann der GyGe LA-Student im Grundstudium NICHT belegen. Es gibt zwei Blöcke mit Vorlesungen, über deren Inhalt am Ende des Semesters eine Klausur geschrieben wird. Thema dieser Vorlesungen sind unter anderem die Geschichte des Schulsystems, pädagogische Psychologie und Didaktik. In keiner dieser sehr theoretischen und trockenen Veranstaltungen geht es um den kompetenten Umgang mit den Medien. Dies ist auch nicht möglich, da die Vorlesungen mit teilweise 800 Teilnehmern viel zu überfüllt sind, um im Gremium darüber zu diskutieren. Seminare zu diesem Thema werden erst zum Ende des Hauptstudiums angeboten.

Zwar berechtigt die Ausbildung zum staatlich anerkannten Erzieher in manchen Bundesländern zum GHR-Studium, ist aber kein Pflichtteil des GyGe-Studiums.

Aber danke für die umfangreiche Belehrung. Ich finde es schade, wenn man die Qualifikation eines anderen in Frage stellt, ohne nachgefragt zu haben.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. November 2010)

Hab ich jetzt richtig verstanden, dass ich für Geschichte auf Lehramt Latein brauche ?
Und wie sieht das mit anderen Geschichtsorientierten Studien aus ?


----------



## Deanne (25. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt richtig verstanden, dass ich für Geschichte auf Lehramt Latein brauche ?
> Und wie sieht das mit anderen Geschichtsorientierten Studien aus ?



Du brauchst für Geschichte generell Latein. Man arbeitet viel mit alten Quellen und dafür sind Lateinkenntnisse dringend erforderlich. Du kannst natürlich auch einen Sprachkurs an der Uni belegen, aber der Anspruch ist sehr hoch und man hat zusätzliche Arbeit. Die Abschlussklausuren sollen auch recht knifflig sein. 
Ich selbst kann das leider nicht beurteilen, da ich das Latinum noch zu Schulzeiten gemacht habe.

Was meinst du mit "geschichtsorientiert"? Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit, den Bachelor in Geschichte zu machen, so wie viele meiner Kommilitonen. 
Latein brauchst du trotzdem, aus oben genannten Gründen. Soweit ich weiß, kommt bei einer Spezialisierung auf "Alte Geschichte" noch Altgriechisch dazu. 

Die Unis bieten vor Semesterbeginn häufig Orientierungstage an, zu denen auch Studieninteressierte zugelassen sind. Dort kannst du dich bei der Fachschaft informieren und Fragen stellen


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. November 2010)

Sowas könnte man auch mal vor der 7ten Klasse erfahren, bevor man sich auf Französisch oder Latein festlegen muss-.-


----------



## Deanne (25. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Sowas könnte man auch mal vor der 7ten Klasse erfahren, bevor man sich auf Französisch oder Latein festlegen muss-.-



Das Problem ist halt, dass es Berufsberatungen an den meisten Schulen erst in der Oberstufe gibt. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hat man seinen weiteren Weg schon sehr weit festgelegt. Ich habe mich damals auch wegen des Studiums für Latein entschieden. Man ist einfach flexibler und ich hatte auch den Eindruck, dass Lateinkenntnisse dabei helfen, andere Romanische Sprachen zu lernen.

Zudem kann man Französisch später immer noch dazu wählen. So haben es damals viele meiner Mitschüler gemacht.


----------



## Falathrim (25. November 2010)

Hmm...Lehrer...
Mein derzeitiger Plan läuft darauf hinaus, dass ich wohl Lehramt studieren werde - oder zumindest ein pädagogisches Fach, da ich keine Ahnung habe, welches Fach ich Zeit meines Lebens unterrichten will. Geschichte wäre wohl interessant, ich habe aber in meinem Leben nur 2 mal Latein gehabt - in der 5. Klasse und in der 9. für einen Monat (Nach der 5. bin ich umgezogen, nach dem einen Monat in der 9. hab ichs aufgegeben weil ich so schon genug Schwierigkeiten hatte und in der ersten Arbeit eine 5 hatte). Ich arbeite aber gerne mit Kindern und Jugendlichen und bringe ihnen auch gerne etwas bei, vermutlich wäre Grundschule oder Berufsschule (Ich weiß, seltsame Auswahl) für mich am Besten. 

@Deanne: Deutsch und Geschichte? Erinnert mich an eine Geschichte von meinem Mathelehrer (Mathe/Physik), der meinte, dass man wenn man auf einer Studentenparty diese Fächer angegeben hat auch gleich nach Hause gehen konnte. Danach wollte nämlich keiner mehr mit einem was machen :>
Also ist er darauf umgesattelt zu sagen, dass er Deutsch/Geschichte macht, weil die beiden Fächer eh so voll waren, dass keiner alle Kommilitonen kannte. Klappte perfekt, er hat dann auch immer Kommilitonen aus seinen Fächern getroffen, die dasselbe gemacht haben


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Sowas könnte man auch mal vor der 7ten Klasse erfahren, bevor man sich auf Französisch oder Latein festlegen muss-.-



Du kannst auch erst in der 9. mit Latein einsteigen, als freiwilliges Fach. Sind dann glaub auch nur zwei Stunden pro Woche (zumindest bei uns in der Pfalz) und am Ende der 13. gibts das Latinum.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Du kannst auch erst in der 9. mit Latein einsteigen, als freiwilliges Fach. Sind dann glaub auch nur zwei Stunden pro Woche (zumindest bei uns in der Pfalz) und am Ende der 13. gibts das Latinum.



Nur blöd das ich jetzt in der 11 bin


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. November 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich arbeite aber gerne mit Kindern und Jugendlichen und bringe ihnen auch gerne etwas bei, vermutlich wäre Grundschule oder Berufsschule (Ich weiß, seltsame Auswahl) für mich am Besten.



Ich rate dir in diesem Sinne, zuerst deine Fächer zu wählen und dann erst die Schulart. Bei dem derzeitigen BA/MA-System sind die ersten 4 Semester jeder Schulart vollkommen identisch. Erst dann musst du dich festlegen. 
Das heißt aber auch, dass du mit Geschichte und Latein beispielsweise keine Grundschule mehr machen kannst.

Generell ist auch der Stoff komplett der gleiche. Mit Mathe fängst du zuerst mit hochkomplizierter Mengenlehre an (ich war immer gut in Mathe, aber als ich bei einem Komilitonen gesehen habe, was die da so am Anfang machen, war ich recht schockiert), obwohl du das in der Grundschule niemals wieder brauchst...

Eigentlich so ziemlich kompletter Unfug, dieses BA/MA-System.


----------



## Ennia (25. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Nur blöd das ich jetzt in der 11 bin



du benötigst doch eh nur das Latinum. Das geht nebenher, außerdem hat man als Student genug Zeit zur verfügung, wenn man nicht gerade 4 SG belegt.


----------



## Deanne (25. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Eigentlich so ziemlich kompletter Unfug, dieses BA/MA-System.



Ist das mittlerweile an allen Unis umgestellt worden? Ich habe 2007 mit dem Studium angefangen und studiere noch auf Diplom.



Ennia schrieb:


> du benötigst doch eh nur das Latinum. Das geht nebenher, außerdem hat man als Student genug Zeit zur verfügung, wenn man nicht gerade 4 SG belegt.



Das kann man so nicht unbedingt sagen. Es kommt auf den Dozenten an. Bei den Latein-Kursen bei uns an der Uni ist die Durchfallquote sehr hoch. 
Ich für meinen Teil würde das auch zeitlich nicht schaffen. Ich habe außer Donnerstags und Freitags jeden Tag sehr lange Uni und da fallen unglaublich viele Essays, Hausarbeiten und Referate an. Zudem muss ich als Deutsch LA-Student zusätzlich eine weitere Fremdsprache lernen und da kommt einiges zusammen


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. November 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> du benötigst doch eh nur das Latinum. Das geht nebenher, außerdem hat man als Student genug Zeit zur verfügung, wenn man nicht gerade 4 SG belegt.



"Das geht nebenher". Ich hatte eine 20 - Stunden Woche allein an Unterricht (ja, Unterricht, keine Vorlesungen.. Unterricht wie in der Schule, mit Mitarbeit, Hausaufgaben etc.), dazu sollte jede Stunde mit mindestens zwei Stunden vor-und nachbereitet werden. Macht also 40 Stunden. Dann kommt noch das dazu, was man freiwillig macht, damit man überhaupt eine Chance hat mitzukommen... sind wir bei 50 Stunden. Dann kommen noch fünf Stunden Latein pro Woche dazu, was inklusive Nachbereitung gerne 12 Stunden werden. Sind wir also bei etwa 62 Stunden. Ich fahre am Wochenende immer heim und gehöre da meiner Holden, hatte da also keine Zeit zum lernen. Sprich: 62 Stunden durch 5 Tage macht grob 12 Stunden Arbeit pro Tag. Von 8 Uhr morgens bis 8 Uhr abends. Wenn man jetzt noch nebenher arbeitet, um ein bisschen den Kühlschrank vollzukriegen (Bafög kriegt ja nicht jeder); wie soll man das dann eigentlich schaffen? Da geht man ja über kurz oder lang kaputt.

Genau das war meine Situation und genau deswegen hab ichs geschmissen.

@ Deanne: Wann es genau passiert, kann jede Uni afaik selbst entscheiden. Ich studiere ja nun Jura noch auf Staatsexamen und den Unterschied merkt man *eklatant!* Aber die meisten dürften nun umgestellt haben - so auch Trier, wo ich bin.


----------



## Ennia (25. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> "Das geht nebenher". Ich hatte eine 20 - Stunden Woche allein an Unterricht (ja, Unterricht, keine Vorlesungen.. Unterricht wie in der Schule, mit Mitarbeit, Hausaufgaben etc.), dazu sollte jede Stunde mit mindestens zwei Stunden vor-und nachbereitet werden. Macht also 40 Stunden. Dann kommt noch das dazu, was man freiwillig macht, damit man überhaupt eine Chance hat mitzukommen... sind wir bei 50 Stunden. Dann kommen noch fünf Stunden Latein pro Woche dazu, was inklusive Nachbereitung gerne 12 Stunden werden. Sind wir also bei etwa 62 Stunden. Ich fahre am Wochenende immer heim und gehöre da meiner Holden, hatte da also keine Zeit zum lernen. Sprich: 62 Stunden durch 5 Tage macht grob 12 Stunden Arbeit pro Tag. Von 8 Uhr morgens bis 8 Uhr abends. Wenn man jetzt noch nebenher arbeitet, um ein bisschen den Kühlschrank vollzukriegen (Bafög kriegt ja nicht jeder); wie soll man das dann eigentlich schaffen? Da geht man ja über kurz oder lang kaputt.
> 
> Genau das war meine Situation und genau deswegen hab ichs geschmissen.
> 
> @ Deanne: Wann es genau passiert, kann jede Uni afaik selbst entscheiden. Ich studiere ja nun Jura noch auf Staatsexamen und den Unterschied merkt man *eklatant!* Aber die meisten dürften nun umgestellt haben - so auch Trier, wo ich bin.



Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass die Schulzeit und die Zeit an der Uni die schönste war, auch wenn ich das Studium dann schlussendlich nicht durchgezogen habe, da ein Jobangebot kam. Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass du die angeblichen 62 Stunden Woche für Woche hattest. Außerdem sind 45% vom Kalenderjahr so wie so Ferien, da kann man ruhig mal 8 Wochen am Stück reinackern, bis man blöde ist. Schlimm wird es erst, sobald man Verantwortung übertragen bekommt. Spätestens dann fängt der Stress dann an und du schiebst wirklich 60 Stunden-Wochen. Schlafstörungen und kaputte Partnerschaften bekommst du noch als Zugabe draufgelegt. Dafür hast du dann aber auch ganze 5 Wochen Urlaub, die du aber nicht in Anspruch nehmen kannst, da du Angst haben musst, dass etwas nicht erledigt wird, wärend deiner Abwesenheit. Als Student bist du nur für dich selbst verantwortlich und das ist eine Freiheit, die man später nie wieder hat! Natürlich sind das andere Sorgen und mein Kühlschrank wäre voll, wenn ich denn mal dazu käme etwas einzukaufen, aber ich würde jeder Zeit mit dir tauschen (wenn du noch deine 62 Stunden-Woche hättest), glaub mir das.


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. November 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass die Schulzeit und die Zeit an der Uni die schönste war, auch wenn ich das Studium dann schlussendlich nicht durchgezogen habe, da ein Jobangebot kam. Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass du die angeblichen 62 Stunden Woche für Woche hattest. Außerdem sind 45% vom Kalenderjahr so wie so Ferien, da kann man ruhig mal 8 Wochen am Stück reinackern, bis man blöde ist. Schlimm wird es erst, sobald man Verantwortung übertragen bekommt. Spätestens dann fängt der Stress dann an und du schiebst wirklich 60 Stunden-Wochen. Schlafstörungen und kaputte Partnerschaften bekommst du noch als Zugabe draufgelegt. Dafür hast du dann aber auch ganze 5 Wochen Urlaub, die du aber nicht in Anspruch nehmen kannst, da du Angst haben musst, dass etwas nicht erledigt wird, wärend deiner Abwesenheit. Als Student bist du nur für dich selbst verantwortlich und das ist eine Freiheit, die man später nie wieder hat! Natürlich sind das andere Sorgen und mein Kühlschrank wäre voll, wenn ich denn mal dazu käme etwas einzukaufen, aber ich würde jeder Zeit mit dir tauschen (wenn du noch deine 62 Stunden-Woche hättest), glaub mir das.



Klar ist die Freizeit toll. Vielleicht hab ich mich auch verrechnet und es waren 50 Stunden.. jedenfalls war es so viel, dass ich dachte, dass es für mich nicht zu bewältigen ist. Schließlich wäre ja im Semester darauf noch ein zusätzliches Fach dazugekommen, ich musste schon drei Hausarbeiten schreiben bzw. vorbereiten - in den ersten zwei Wochen - wohlgemerkt. Und was die Semesterferien angeht: Mein Griechischkurs analog zu Latein dauerte auch während der Ferien an, zusätzlich musste man bis zum Bachelor 12 Wochen Praktikum reinquetschen.

Nein danke, mir war das echt zu viel. Vielleicht lag es auch an der Demotivation, dass ich trotz guter schulischer Leistungen in Latein nichts verstanden habe.


----------



## Konov (25. November 2010)

Achja das liebe Studium. Ich mach grad mein Abi nach und überlege auch zu studieren. Ob ichs wirklich wage, weiß ich noch nicht.
Stelle es mir teilweise doch arg anstrengend vor, vorallem wenn man nie das Lerntier war.

Sicherlich alles eine Motivationsfrage, zeitlich könnte es durchaus funktionieren, da man als Student ja auch einiges an Freizeit bzw. freier Zeiteinteilung hat. Sobald man das vernünftig nutzen kann, sollte es sich ausgehen....


----------



## Ol@f (25. November 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> ...@Deanne: Deutsch und Geschichte? Erinnert mich an eine Geschichte von meinem Mathelehrer (Mathe/Physik), der meinte, dass man wenn man auf einer Studentenparty diese Fächer angegeben hat auch gleich nach Hause gehen konnte. Danach wollte nämlich keiner mehr mit einem was machen :> ...


Das kann ich als angehender Mathematiker(Ba/Ma) nicht behaupten. :> Im Gegenteil haben die Leute sogar häufig Respekt davor, weil sie während der Schulzeit oder auch in der Uni immer damit Probleme haben/hatten.




Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Generell ist auch der Stoff komplett der gleiche. Mit Mathe fängst du zuerst mit hochkomplizierter Mengenlehre an (ich war immer gut in Mathe, aber als ich bei einem Komilitonen gesehen habe, was die da so am Anfang machen, war ich recht schockiert), obwohl du das in der Grundschule niemals wieder brauchst...


Joa, man soll als Lehrer auch ein bisschen mehr Hintergrund wissen haben, als die Schüler. Da fängt ja Mathematiker egal ob Lehramt oder Bachelor/Master mit Analysis und Lineare Algebra an. Unter anderem auch, weil man dann sofort weiß, ob Mathematik das richtige ist, weil sie sich grundsätzlich von der "Schulmathematik" unterscheidet.

Edit. Übrigens liegt die Frauenquote mit den Lehramtlern im Schnitt bei knapp 50% :>


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. November 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Joa, man soll als Lehrer auch ein bisschen mehr Hintergrund wissen haben, als die Schüler. Da fängt ja Mathematiker egal ob Lehramt oder Bachelor/Master mit Analysis und Lineare Algebra an. Unter anderem auch, weil man dann sofort weiß, ob Mathematik das richtige ist, weil sie sich grundsätzlich von der "Schulmathematik" unterscheidet.
> 
> Edit. Übrigens liegt die Frauenquote mit den Lehramtlern im Schnitt bei knapp 50% :>



Hintergrundwissen? Einverstanden, aber doch nicht in solcher Form. Das wäre ja, als wenn ich als Sachkundelehrer an der Grundschule die Genetik auswendig herunterbeten können müsste.

Man macht doch nichts außer den vier Rechenoperatinen Addieren, Subtrahieren, Multiplizieren und Dividieren. Potenzieren und Radizieren kommt da ja gar nicht dran. Dann noch eine Handvoll Textaufgaben und die Zahlenfolge, vielleicht noch ein paar Gesetze wie Klammern und Punkt vor Strich. Dafür braucht man Algebra und Analysis?

Ironischerweise hab ich in Geschichte gar nicht in der Altsteinzeit angefangen, die ich aber in der 5. Klasse hatte. Und im LK hab ich damals mit der Attischen Demokratie angefangen. Wir stiegen aber erst in Rom ein und zwar in der Mittleren Republik. Da fehlt ja unerhört viel Fachwissen. Wo nimmt man als Lehrer denn das dann her? Selbststudium? Dann müsste das doch auch für andere Fächer gelten.

PS: Die Frauenquote lag bei mir subjektiv gesehen bei über 70%. Kann nicht sagen, dass ich was dagegen gehabt hätte...



> Im Gegenteil haben die Leute sogar häufig Respekt davor, weil sie während der Schulzeit oder auch in der Uni immer damit Probleme haben/hatten.


Achja, das war vermutlich auch als Respekt gemeint, aber eben Respekt ihm Sinne von: "Wer das studiert, ist entweder ein Genie oder geistesgestört". Ging mir mit Latein übrigens genau so. Gott allein weiß, welches Attribut nun auf mich zutrifft...



> Sicherlich alles eine Motivationsfrage, zeitlich könnte es durchaus funktionieren, da man als Student ja auch einiges an Freizeit bzw. freier Zeiteinteilung hat. Sobald man das vernünftig nutzen kann, sollte es sich ausgehen....



Freizeit und selbstbestimmte Zeit sollte man niemals verwechseln.


----------



## Deanne (25. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ironischerweise hab ich in Geschichte gar nicht in der Altsteinzeit angefangen



Die Steinzeit gehört auch nicht zu den vier Zeitfenstern, die man beim Studium in erster Linie abdeckt. Zumindest bei uns.

Alte Geschichte - Mittelalterliche Geschichte - Frühe Neuzeit - Moderne

Dabei konzentrieren sich alle Zeitfenster in erster Linie auf die europäische Geschichte. Internationale Geschichte UND alles, was zeitlich früher einzuordnen ist, bildet gemeinsam einen kleineren Unterbereich.

Natürlich kann es bei den Grundschullehrämtern auch anders laufen. Da unterscheiden sich die LA-Studiengänge teilweise sehr stark voneinander. 
So muss beispielsweise ein Mathematik-Student, der Grundschullehrer werden will, auch einige Germanistik-Kurse belegen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dabei konzentrieren sich alle Zeitfenster in erster Linie auf die europäische Geschichte. Internationale Geschichte UND alles, was zeitlich früher einzuordnen ist, bildet gemeinsam einen kleineren Unterbereich.



Naja, und das fand ich im LK damals auch enttäuschend. Entdeckung Amerikas nur kurz angerissen, Unterwerfung der indogenen Südamerikaner bzw. Nordamerikaner gar nicht behandelt, Unabhängigkeits- und Sezessionskrieg auch nicht. Gleichwohl kein Ägypten gemacht, keine Kreuzzüge und Kreuzfahrerstaaten in Palästina, keine Entdeckung Australiens... alles so viele Lücken. Dagegen muss man europäische Mittelaltergeschichte durchziehen, die ich ziemlich langweilig fand, weil politisch einfach nichts passiert. Bußgang nach Canossa usw. hat mich gar nicht interessiert.

Generell finde ich aber auch, dass man in der Oberstufe (MSS hieß das bei mir) nur zwei LKs wählen sollte und die dafür richtig mit 7 Stunden die Woche durchzieht. Ich musste ja drei wählen und per Zufall wurde bestimmt, dass Geschichte nur vier Stunden hat... klasse.


----------



## Deanne (25. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, und das fand ich im LK damals auch enttäuschend. Entdeckung Amerikas nur kurz angerissen, Unterwerfung der indogenen Südamerikaner bzw. Nordamerikaner gar nicht behandelt, Unabhängigkeits- und Sezessionskrieg auch nicht. Gleichwohl kein Ägypten gemacht, keine Kreuzzüge und Kreuzfahrerstaaten in Palästina, keine Entdeckung Australiens... alles so viele Lücken. Dagegen muss man europäische Mittelaltergeschichte durchziehen, die ich ziemlich langweilig fand, weil politisch einfach nichts passiert. Bußgang nach Canossa usw. hat mich gar nicht interessiert.
> 
> Generell finde ich aber auch, dass man in der Oberstufe (MSS hieß das bei mir) nur zwei LKs wählen sollte und die dafür richtig mit 7 Stunden die Woche durchzieht. Ich musste ja drei wählen und per Zufall wurde bestimmt, dass Geschichte nur vier Stunden hat... klasse.



Das Problem ist der Lehrplan, der den Unterrichtsstoff vorgibt und dich als Lehrender sehr einschränkt. Die Kids machen das Abitur heute schon nach 12 Jahren und dann gibt es noch Lernstandserhebungen, Zentralabi und, und, und. Man muss seine Schüler in kurzer Zeit auf unglaublich viel Stoff vorbereiten und dann noch darauf achten, dass der Unterricht methodisch möglichst interessant ist. Ich persönlich halte das europäische Mittelalter aber für sehr wichtig, weil sich zu dieser Zeit viele Veränderungen vollzogen haben. Zudem war es eine Epoche, die spätere Entwicklungen entscheidend geprägt hat. So kann man sich den Aufstieg der Nationalsozialisten weniger gut erklären, wenn man die Geschichte Deutschlands nicht von Anfang an betrachtet. Warum hat Weimar nicht funktioniert? Warum eskalierte der Nationalismus in Deutschland so sehr? Und warum gab es erst sehr spät "ein Deutschland". Das finde ich sehr spannend. Wie beispielsweise auch den Konflikt zwischen Papst und Kirche, die Reformation oder das Wirken von Friedrich II..

Dazu kommt, dass wir in Mitteleuropa leben und uns daher auf die Geschichte unserer Region konzentrieren. Frag mal in den USA oder England jemanden nach der deutschen Geschichte nach 1945. In anderen Ländern wird internationale Geschichte nicht umfangreicher gelehrt.

Edit: Ägypten steht normalerweise schon in der 5. Klasse auf dem Lehrplan. Die Geschichte der USA und der Commonwealth-Staaten wurde bei uns im Englisch-LK behandelt. Palästina kam in Sowi häufig zur Sprache.


----------



## Erz1 (25. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Edit: Ägypten steht normalerweise schon in der 5. Klasse auf dem Lehrplan.



Also das ist überall verschieden, ich hab in der 5. Klasse nicht einmal Geschichte gehabt und in der 6. (auch nur ein Halbjahr) wurde das Thema zweiwöchig (also 4 Stunden) angeschnitten. Das wars. 
Dagegen hat die Gesamtschule, wo ich Praktikum gemacht habe, das Thema in Weltkunde (Geschichte und Erdkunde in einem Fach) gerade durchgenommen. 
Ägypten wurde bei uns damals aber auch in Erdkunde eher angeschnitten als in Geschichte.


----------



## Hubautz (26. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dagegen muss man europäische Mittelaltergeschichte durchziehen, die ich ziemlich langweilig fand, weil politisch einfach nichts passiert.



Oha. Das ist aber ein ganz gewaltiger Trugschluss. Von den Kreuzzügen bis hin zu  - sagen wir mal Ende der Rosenkriege und Henry Tudor ist ist eine extrem spannende Epoche.
Geschichte in der Schule kann natürlich extrem langweilig sein. Ich kann da nur die Lektüre von guten und vor allem gut recherchierten historischen Romanen empfehlen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. November 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Oha. Das ist aber ein ganz gewaltiger Trugschluss. Von den Kreuzzügen bis hin zu - sagen wir mal Ende der Rosenkriege und Henry Tudor ist ist eine extrem spannende Epoche.
> Geschichte in der Schule kann natürlich extrem langweilig sein. Ich kann da nur die Lektüre von guten und vor allem gut recherchierten historischen Romanen empfehlen.



Naja, ist einfach nicht meine Epoche. Mein Metier war schon immer das 19. Jahrhundert bis zur Weimarer Republik.


----------



## Lari (26. November 2010)

/me geht einen Laboranten-Laberthread öffnen.


----------

